# Can I use Olbas Oil for dog?



## CHMLNKIRSTY

In the past my lil terrier has woken us up a few nights with what sounds like wretching, but it's coming from her nose as if it's blocked, and she does try to snort it out.... She's doing the same tonight and I was wondering if a drop or two of olbas oil on a tissue would be safe to use on her? Hesitant because of how strong their sense of smell is and if this would be dangerous or not? D:

She's only lil (lakeland terrier size) and a year and a half old...


----------



## pigglywiggly

tbh you`d be best getting her seen by a vet, check incase theres something going on.

other thing is......do you feed her a lot of milk or other dairy products? that can make them snuffily too


----------



## CHMLNKIRSTY

I meant to bring it up to the vet before, but because it happens so rarely I forgot. She's due her booster soon so I'll mention it then to see whats going on :/ And no she doesn't get any dairy products, just keep her on dry food and water. Vet checkup soon then!


----------



## pigglywiggly

if her boosters due soon maybe best to make yourself a note on the callender and mention it then?


----------



## CHMLNKIRSTY

Will do. Shes back to her normal self this morning, and breathing fine, just to clear that up. But I wont hesitate to mention it to vets D:


----------



## Meko

CHMLNKIRSTY said:


> In the past my lil terrier has woken us *up a few nights* with what sounds like wretching, but it's coming from her nose as if it's blocked, and she does try to snort it out.... She's doing the same* tonight* and I was wondering if a drop or two of olbas oil on a tissue would be safe to use on her? Hesitant because of how strong their sense of smell is and if this would be dangerous or not? D:
> 
> She's only lil (lakeland terrier size) and a year and a half old...


 
does it only happen at night? and if so what does she sleep on? if she sleeps on the bed it sounds like she could be allergic to the fabric conditioner you use


----------



## CHMLNKIRSTY

Meko said:


> does it only happen at night? and if so what does she sleep on? if she sleeps on the bed it sounds like she could be allergic to the fabric conditioner you use


Ahh I never thought of that! But she generally just sleeps on couch, or my bed. But I do know that both her and my other dog are quite sensitive to air fresheners, AND last night my mum sprayed something before going to bed, so I think that could actually be the cause, or part of it anyway?


----------



## pigglywiggly

could be, we all know not to spray still in the same room as our reps, so she could be senditive to them too


----------



## feorag

As has been said I would get her checked out at the vets to make sure there isn't a reason for the nose problem, but as to your question about Olbas Oil I've used it on my cats and cats are very prone to reacting to toxins, so I think it's safe. I either sat her on my knee over a bowl of hot water with olbas in and steamed her, or at night when she was in bed with me I'd put a couple of drops on the pillow beside her head to help her to breath.


----------



## CHMLNKIRSTY

feorag said:


> As has been said I would get her checked out at the vets to make sure there isn't a reason for the nose problem, but as to your question about Olbas Oil I've used it on my cats and cats are very prone to reacting to toxins, so I think it's safe. I either sat her on my knee over a bowl of hot water with olbas in and steamed her, or at night when she was in bed with me I'd put a couple of drops on the pillow beside her head to help her to breath.


Steam inhalation seems less intense, so I'll give that a go if her nose plays up any time soon, thanks :-D


----------



## feorag

My Siamese seemed to realise that it would help her and would sit on my knee and drop her head down the gap into the steam! :lol2:


----------



## CHMLNKIRSTY

feorag said:


> My Siamese seemed to realise that it would help her and would sit on my knee and drop her head down the gap into the steam! :lol2:


Aww! Starting to doubt how to calm down a hyper wee terrier instead LOL


----------

